# Radon Slide 150 8.0 2015, Bash-Guard anbauen



## Maxi775 (29. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir letztes Jahr das Radon Slide 150 8.0 gekauft. Da ich viel Singletrails fahre und das Kettenblatt des öfteren aufstößt würde ich hier gerne das große Kettenblatt entfernen und durch einen leichten Bashguard ersetzen. (Momentan dient mein Kettenblatt als bashguard ;-) nehme das eh nie her. nur bleibt das bei Holzstufen auch gerne mal hängen :-( )

Weiß leider nicht welche größe ich hier brauche. Hat hier jemand vielleicht Erfahrung und kann mit weiterhelfen? vllt auch schon mit Link zu dem bashguard? bin hier etwas am verzweifeln :-(

Grüße eines Radlschrauber-anfängers


----------



## baude (30. März 2016)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass dein mittleres Kettenblatt 30 Zähne hat und du dieses nicht wechseln möchtest kannst du einfach einen Bashguard mit eben (mindestens) dieser Größe montieren. Bei einem Lochkreis von (ich vermute 104) würde also dieses hier passen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-lightweight-bashguard-4-arm-bis-32z-schwarz-266477


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2016)

Das große Kettenblatt als Bashguard zu verwenden, kann ich nicht empfehlen. Das verbiegt sich irgendwann, und dann kann man nicht mehr kurbeln (mir passiert, hab dann mit einem Stein wieder zurechtgebogen...).
Hab dann erst ein 38er und inzwischen ein 36er als mittleres Kettenblatt drauf gemacht, und als Bashguard dann den hier dran gemacht:
XLC 01 Chainguard Freeride

So ziemlich der billigste, den ich gefunden habe, und die Misshandlungen hat er bisher problemlos überstanden.
Du musst halt a) auf den Lochkreis und b) dein gößtes Kettenblatt achten.


----------



## Maxi775 (25. April 2016)

Ich denke ich habe eigentlich diese kurbel bei meinem bike drauf:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/shimano-d...&_cid=22_-9_6623_6688_7074_382831_0_Idealo.de

somit habe ich einen Lochkreis von 96 oder 64mm ...


----------



## DeadMeat (26. April 2016)

Oje, 96mm... Wieder so ein Sonderding...
Normal ist 104mm.
Für 96mm gibts z.B. was von Wolf Tooth:
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77243


----------



## sp00n82 (26. April 2016)

96mm ist der neue Standard von Shimano für 27,5/29", hat wohl irgendwas damit zu tun, dass sonst die 22/30/40er Kurbeln für die größeren Laufräder nicht möglich wären.
Gibt halt immer noch kaum was für diesen Lochkreis.


----------



## DeadMeat (26. April 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> 96mm ist der neue Standard von Shimano für 27,5/29"


Nur weil Shimano das jetzt macht, ist es noch lange kein Standard 
In der Fahrrad Industrie hat jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Standards


----------



## sp00n82 (27. April 2016)

Ich schrub ja auch "von Shimano".


----------



## SuperSKD (2. Mai 2016)

hab auch gerade meine erfahrung mit diesem "standard" gemacht. wollte das gleiche Rad auf 2-fach umrüsten und nach der Bestellung festgestellt, dass das gar kein 104er LK ist. Weitere Recherche hat bisher auch keine passenden Kettenblätter mit 36 oder 38 Zähnen hervorgebracht. Bei mir bleibts daher jetzt erstmal bei vorne 3-fach.


----------



## MadCyborg (1. Juni 2016)

Same here, allerdings an einem Slide 130 8.0 2016. Kotzt mich grade etwas an. Den Bash Ring habe ich zum Glück nicht selbst bezahlt. Ich werde dann vermutlich noch das Innenlager totfahren (knarzt eh schon) und dann auf eine Kurbel mit vernünftigem Lochkreis umsteigen. Neues Innenlager + Wolf Tooth Bash + Verkaufswert der alten Kurbel entspricht ungefähr einer neuen Kurbel...
Wenn es nach drei Jahren nur ganze zwei verschiedene Bashringe gibt und auch kaum alternative Kettenblätter, greift für mich der Spruch: "Wenn du merkst, dass dein Pferd tot ist, dann steig ab."


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juni 2016)

Das Innenlager hat übrigens erstmal nix mit der Kurbel zu tun. Die sind nur bei einigen Kurbeln halt mit dabei, man muss die aber nicht gleichzeitig wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (2. Juni 2016)

Schon klar, ich würde ja auch wieder SLX-Kurbeln kaufen, da sind dann eben Lager dabei. Nur so hat meine Rechnung von oben Sinn. Was ich gestern allerdings nicht beachtet habe: die Kubel wird mit BSA-Schalen geliefert, mein Rahmen braucht aber BB92. Na geil.


----------



## Alumini (2. Juni 2016)

Ich habe einen Taco von MRP für bis 40 Zähne unter der 3-fach Kurbel. Warum ein Kettenblatt opfern?


----------



## MadCyborg (2. Juni 2016)

A) Ich brauche es nicht. Ich hab es auf bis jetzt rund 1500km mit dem Rad vielleicht auf 50km benutzt. Das betrifft im Prinzip nur Überführungsstrecken und das nur bei Rückenwind. Sonst komme ich mit dem 30er hin.
B) Ich setze mit dem 40er gelegentlich auf. Mein altes Rad hatte nur ein 32er Blatt und ein deutlich höheres Tretlager, da hatte ich nie Probleme. Zu diesem Zustand möchte ich wieder halbwegs zurück.


----------

